# What to expect from The Lister Hospital?? xx



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All,,

Although i have down egg share before (at another clinic) i have my 1st consultation for egg share a week today (16th) and would like to know what to expect.
I have already been down, last week, for a blood test to check my AMH and FSH. I know these will not be a problem as i have a very high AMH at 57.5.

I am aware that at my 1st consultation, i will also have a nurse planning meeting and a counselling session. But i have all my blood results from my old clinic. So my new clinic will not need to do chromasone or genetic checks on me as they have already been done.

Am i right in suggesting that they will be able to accept me straight away and start matching me or is there anything else i have to wait for?

Thanks


xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi hope 
I took my results from my old clinic to lister, we had to wait on the letter from the GP if you have all your results. 

It took 3 weeks for a match from my consultation as they didn't have any matches for me at the time I went, but other ladies have been matched within a few days once the blood work is signed off and the letter from your gp fx'd for you


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Hoping,

I was afraid you would say that. I changed my GP 5 weeks ago and my new GP still hasnt got my notes through. It may take another 4 weeks for this to happen.

I may go to the GP and request they write the letter without my notes. It was my GP from birth but i moved and now gone back to them so they only have 5 years missing (although alot can happen in 5 years)

Thanks Again.

xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Lister is amazing. But yes, I imagine they'll want the GP letter before officially accepting you. At your consultation next week you can ask for the request letter if you want to take it to your GP yourself. I did this as I thought my GP would be more likely to do it quickly if I hand-delivered the request to him! He ended up doing it the same day!

Assuming all your screening tests are within date I imagine it will just be the GP letter and then you can start treatment. Good luck. Let us know how your consultation goes over on the Lister thread. (I think you've posted there before...?)


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi pug,

Thanks for info.
ive been to my Docs today and they said it would take weeks, even months before my notes come through. I am going in on Monday to see if GP will sign the letter with what notes he has but I dont hold out much hope. Its really stressing me out.

As for bloods, u dont need to have an 'in date' for chromosome checks as they will never change but, if there are other tests, which I imagine there will be, like STD tests then they will have to do them again.

Thank for info, I will let u know how I get on

Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there any chance your old gp would be able to do it for you


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi again *Hope*. I know the genetic tests never change, but you'll need in-date results for STDs and a bunch of other things. I think they're only valid for 6 months. But Lister does those for free and they come back in about a week, so not too long to wait.

I was also wondering whether you old GP could do the letter for you, but I think they need to look over all your notes/history before they can write it. I guess it depends how well your GP knows you as to whether they can do that without your notes. It seems crazy that they've told you it could take months for the notes to arrive with your new GP. I thought everything was computerised now. Either way I'm sure it won't take more than a couple of weeks in reality, by which time any other tests you need to have will be back.

Good luck x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Pug/Hoping

Yeah, i gathered they would still have to do my STD's ETC...They did do bloods last week but i think that was simply to check AMH.

Unfortunatley, my notes are stuck in Limbo at the mo, they are with the Health authority. My old GP confirmed yesterday that they have already sent them off so realistically, it should not take too long as normally its that that takes the longest. Im just impatient. I go away in 6 weeks and want it all be sorted for my return.

Fingers crossed i will see a nice doc on monday 

Thanks Ladies

xx


----------

